# 12 volt battery for my Ford 8n



## Jerry Socall

Howdy fellow Ford owners. I am new to this forum. I have just bought an old 8N to move snow. It needs a battery, will a group 35 battery fit. I was also wondered if Mobil 1 15W- 50 work for a winter oil. Any you Guys or Gals have answers...... Jerry from Michigan


----------



## BinVa

Has your 8N tractor been converted to 12v?


----------



## Jerry Socall

BinVa said:


> Has your 8N tractor been converted to 12v?


Yes it has. There is a 12 volt GM alternator on the engine


----------



## bmaverick

As you live up north like I do, and talking with my neighbor in WI, he uses 10W30 for the winter oil in the 8N. 15W40 or 15W50 is way too thick for winter use. The original Ford spec for the 2.0L gas engines was 10W for winter and 20W for summer. As 20W is harder to find, I would assume 15W40 for summer would work. 

Without knowing this with your 8N; a star indicates steel sleeves, a diamond indicates cast-iron sleeves. It's too hard to recommend 5W30 or 5W40 for winter use on that engine without knowing the sleeve material. Thus, like my neighbor does, 10W30 is your best bet.


----------



## bmaverick

Jerry Socall said:


> Yes it has. There is a 12 volt GM alternator on the engine


Since the Ford 8N takes a Group-1 6V battery, those measurements are:
9-1/8 L x 7-1/8 W x 9-3/8 H

So, in a 12V battery any of these groups would fit in the same location. 
21, 22r, 25, 26, 35, 52, 54, 55, 61, 62, 70-73, 75, 85, 86. 

WAIT. You need to VERIFY the posts on the battery to where your + & - cables are located. This will narrow the battery group down to what the real selection would be. 

IF it were me picking a group battery, I would pick a size that is VERY POPULAR and cost affordable. Some battery groups are very PRICEY. So pick wisely.


----------



## Jerry Socall

You Guys are the best. I have been using 10W-40 in my Cub Cadet in winter for blowing snow for many years and have not a problem. I checked Walmart’s battery’s and they have a group 35 for cheap. I think I will give that one a try. Thanks all, Jerry


----------



## Ed Williams

I use a std Ford battery in my NAA. I think its group 75. Terminal connections are correct. It just fits under the sheet metal. This battery is a little longer than the original 6V, but still fits the tray. I think it is 650 CCA, plenty of cranking power for the small 4 cyl.


----------



## bmaverick

Jerry Socall said:


> You Guys are the best. I have been using 10W-40 in my Cub Cadet in winter for blowing snow for many years and have not a problem. I checked Walmart’s battery’s and they have a group 35 for cheap. I think I will give that one a try. Thanks all, Jerry


I would believe 10W40 would work. A little hard to come by in my area as 10W30 is so much the norm. All my vehicles can use 5W30 synthetic dexos-2. So, I found it in bulk and snagged 5 cases on sale last year. I'm good for a long while. 

Glad you joined us. There are plenty of people here to help you out.


----------

